# Wonder Woman DTV(Feb. 2009)



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

*Wonder Woman DVD(Feb. 2009)*





> On the mystical island of Themyscira, a proud and fierce warrior race of Amazons have raised a daughter of untold beauty, grace and strength: Princess Diana. When an Army fighter pilot, Steve Trevor, crash-lands on the island, the rebellious and headstrong Diana defies Amazonian law by accompanying Trevor back to civilization. Meanwhile, Ares (the god of War) has escaped his imprisonment at the hands of the Amazonians and has decided to exact his revenge using the mystical ?Hand of Rage,? an ancient artifact with the power to raise armies from the dead and infuse them with a thirst for blood. Ares intends to start a world war that will not only last for centuries ? but will wipe out every living being on the planet, starting with the Amazons. It is up to Princess Diana to save her people and the world ? by using her gifts and becoming the ultimate Wonder Woman.





Trailer: 

Cast:
Keri Russell - Princess Diana /Wonder Woman
Nathan Fillion - Col. Steve Trevor
Alfred Molina - Ares
Virginia Madsen - Queen Hippolyta
Rosario Dawson - Artemis
Oliver Platt - Hades

Produced by, non other than Bruce Timm


Really looks pretty cool. DC is really just kicking ass in bringing their heroes into animated form. Can't wait for Feb. 9.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...I think Keri Russell could actually pull off the part in a live action role as well.  Seriously...she totally looks the part.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 2, 2008)

Sound interesting, can't wait


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

DTV? What channel is that? It looks cool, I wanna watch. 

offtopic: @lost in the darkness: your sig is a huge drool factor.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

DTV = Direct to Video
lols channel 

I noticed WW can't fly? I think removing her flight powers is an awesome decision, it makes things more difficult for her, which makes thing looks pretty rad for us. 

Oh and btw, the yahoo trailer cut a scene of Diana cutting some dude's head off(silhouette). 




Rukia said:


> Hmm...I think Keri Russell could actually pull off the part in a live action role as well.  Seriously...she totally looks the part.


She's short though, only 5'4" ish, and WW is 5'10", and that's without the boots.


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, okay. 

Cool, I'll rent it on Netflix when it comes out. Heheh, channel.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucy Lawless woulda have made a wonderful Wonder Woman if they had made a movie during her Xena days. I don't think she can pull it off now though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonder Woman? Why?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Lucy Lawless woulda have made a wonderful Wonder Woman if they had made a movie during her Xena days. I don't think she can pull it off now though.


There's rumours that they'll get her in the live action film, as WW's mother.

Oh and she voiced WW in the New Frontier DVD.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wonder Woman? Why?


DC's probably trying to make her more well known. And it most likely has to do with DC's Trinity thing. Superman had S and Batman recently had GK, so...

Of course, fan support has a lot to do with it as well. A lot of WW fans, myself included, have been wishing for something like this for quite a long time. 
Though honestly, I'd have expected the likes of Flash or GL to make their first DVD début, before WW. GL especially considering how he has soared in popularity after Sinestro Corps.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I think they should make some stuff for the other 5 JLA members. We need some more of them. I think Flash, Green Lantern, and Wonder Woman should make pretty good movies. Aquaman and Manhunter would have problems. They're clearly the weakest members.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 5, 2008)

This looks awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, Flash would've been cooler. I guess it might be a good way to show what Wonder Woman is all about. At least she's not butch.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Flash would've been cooler. I guess it might be a good way to show what Wonder Woman is all about. At least she's not butch.



She's a mainstream comic-book female

It's all about tits


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2008)

^Its amazing they never really objectified Wonder Woman despite the fact that shes ultra hot. She wears revealing clothing, but its what Amazons would win and it isn't slutty at all. I heard they were thinking of a Rape of Wonder Woman arc similar to Superman's death. They didn't go through with it and thank god for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> She's a mainstream comic-book female
> 
> It's all about tits


Yes, glorious tits. I'm happy WW didn't go the traditional Amazon route and cut off her right breast. 


King Lloyd said:


> ^Its amazing they never really objectified Wonder Woman despite the fact that shes ultra hot. She wears revealing clothing, but its what Amazons would win and it isn't slutty at all. I heard they were thinking of a Rape of Wonder Woman arc similar to Superman's death. They didn't go through with it and thank god for that.


Rape of Wonder Woman? That would've been an instant best-seller! 

Who would be powerful enough, and evil enough, to rape her though? Hmm...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 5, 2008)

> Who would be powerful enough, and evil enough, to rape her though?


Dr. Light: Am I powerful enuf?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I'm saying its good that they didn't go through with it. if they had, they would have completely destroyed Wonder Woman's image forever for the sake of sells and the fantasy of a few people. I'm not saying I wouldn't have checked it out, but I'm glad they didn't destroy a comic book heroine thats been here for so long for the sake of sells. Theres hentai for that.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2008)

Um, I believe it was Zeus that intended to rape her. Her mom wouldn't allow it though. I'm not a fan, just a person who read this somewhere.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I'm saying its good that they didn't go through with it. if they had, they would have completely destroyed Wonder Woman's image forever for the sake of sells and the fantasy of a few people. I'm not saying I wouldn't have checked it out, but I'm glad they didn't destroy a comic book heroine thats been here for so long for the sake of sells. Theres hentai for that.



It would've also been a instant cliche.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait, I also heard there was gonna be a live action movie coming out for WW. True or false?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2008)

Seriously, even their body types are similar.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Aquaman and Manhunter would have problems. They're clearly the weakest members.



which is why they're both dead.  (MM is really dead, and Aquaman is just dead to me)

*drum roll*


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

SO, is there a Wonder Woman Live Action coming out? there was a page for it on IMDB. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Not yet. There's still no script, no director and no Wonder Woman. There will be a Justice League film and she'll be on it.

Played by Aussie model, Megan Gale.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

lol @ the next WW arc being about a Wonder Woman movie


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

Megan Gale is gonna have to work out a bit more. Shes not buff enough.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol @ the next WW arc being about a Wonder Woman movie


I'm hoping for a Whedon reference. 



King Lloyd said:


> Megan Gale is gonna have to work out a bit more. Shes not buff enough.


My thoughts exactly. Of course, not so much lols.
But at least she should get some meat in those arms, thighs and legs and a little fat in her chest.

Monica Dean might have been perfect for the role if she were younger since she actually does look like Diana, and the fanboys approve of her.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

^Hey Graham, where do you keep finding those awesome Wonder Woman stocks?

Monica Dean does look like Wonder Woman. But Lucy Lawless should be the perfect actress for WW. Her Xena role should easily have been WW. I wonder if theres a shopped pic of LL as WW. I admit the face isn't identical, but the body was perfect.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Have fun.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2008)

The Justice League movie got delayed. Well, there goes another Live Action Wonder Woman I wanted to see. Who would they have gotten anyways?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw it too. Lots of lulzy moments. 'Your daughter has a great rack!'


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it actually looks interesting.  I'll probably see it online.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it awesome? No. Superman vs Doomsday is awesome. Is it good, well sure. I didn't hate the movie and the movie didn't hate me too much, so all in all it was alright.


----------



## p4poetic (Mar 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hmm...I think Keri Russell could actually pull off the part in a live action role as well.  Seriously...she totally looks the part.



I don't think so. She's 5'4. 

She was almost Lois Lane in Superman Returns though.



King Lloyd said:


> Lucy Lawless woulda have made a wonderful Wonder Woman if they had made a movie during her Xena days. I don't think she can pull it off now though.



They already offered it to her back then and she turned it down.



King Lloyd said:


> Seriously, even their body types are similar.





King Lloyd said:


> ^Hey Graham, where do you keep finding those awesome Wonder Woman stocks?
> 
> Monica Dean does look like Wonder Woman. But Lucy Lawless should be the perfect actress for WW. Her Xena role should easily have been WW. I wonder if theres a shopped pic of LL as WW. I admit the face isn't identical, but the body was perfect.



She has strong cheekbones, and I don't think I've seen any picture of WW drawn that way, but everything else she is perfect. Blue eyes, almost 6 ft tall, curvy, good actress, fighting experience, etc.


----------

